# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  ّّقرووب ختــــــــمـ القرآن الكريــــــــــــــمـّّّ

## al-jo0oharh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف حالكم اخواتي في الله عساكم بخير ومرتاحات 

اليوم حبيت افتح هالقروب بصراحه لني تشجعت من موضوع احدى الاخوات جزاها الله خير في احدى المنتديات النسائيه 


وقالت ان امورها تيسرت لنها كل يوم تقرى جزء من القران لين ماختمته 

فتشجعت وحبيت اشجعكم وياي 


اخواتي الحين اي وحده تقولين لها ليش ماتقرين قران 


ردها مشغوله 

ما افظا 

......الخ الخ 


من الاعذار اللي ماتنفع ولا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع 


الحين نحن خاطرنا الله جل جلاله يحقق لنا اشيا وايده بامور حياتنا واهم شي هي رضاه عنا والفوز بالجنات العليا 


طيب مافكرتي كيف تبين الله يعطيج هالاشيا كلها وانتي ماترضينه 


(اعطي الله مايحب يعطيك ماتحب )


باجر يوم الحساب لما نواجه ذو العزه والجبروت شو راح نقوله :

والله كنا مشغولين ماشي وقت نقرى فيه قران او نتعبد 

عيل نحن ليش مخلوقين اصلا 

مب عشان العباده !!!!!


حبيباتي 


تعالو نرد لرب العباد بقلب صادق وتعالو نكسب رضا رب العباد عنا 

وتعالو نحقق كل امانينا بحياتنا ونرتاح لن بهالشي الراحه الحقيقيه 

وراح تستشعرون هالشي مع الايام صدقوني 


كل وحده تشترك وياي تحط شعار القروب بتوقيعها 

وكل يوم اندش انشجع بعض وكل وحده تقول كم جزء قرت ولين وين وصلت ونتنافس 

عالاقل جزء باليوم مابياخذ من وقتكم شي صدقوني 

 
بعد كل صلاه اقري كم صفحه 

وان شاء الله نختم كتاب الله على خير يارب 

وحلو ان نرد نختمه مره ثانيه وهكذى^^

وهذي طريقه سهله لختم القران الكريم في شهر 

هذه طريقة سهلة جداً لختم القرآن كاملاً في شهر : 

عدد صفحات القرآن = تقريباً 600 صفحة
600 صفحة ÷ 30 يوم = 20 صفحة يومياً 
20 صفحة يومياً ÷ 5 صلوات = 4 صفحات بعد كل صلاة 

فقط أربع صفحات بعد كل صلاة والنتيجة : ختم القرآن الكريم..!! 

ان شاء الله نختمه كل شهر يارب ^^





اتمنالكم الخير حبيباتي 

ودعواتكم لي 

وحياكم الله 


وهذا شعار القروب 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## طيوبة زعولة

صح لسانج جوجو 

الدنيا تلهينا و تبعدنا و ماتنفعنا 

لله الحمد و المنه أقرأ يوميا تقريبا كمية معينه وأن شاء الله نلتزم وياج فالقروب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياج الله طيوووبتتي الله يثبتج بعد عمري 


لا هنتي غلايه

----------


## فـز الخفـوق

صباح الخير


ان شاءالله بكون معاكم فالقرووب  :Smile: 
ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله ..

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

بارك الله فيــــج ,,,  :Smile: 

وأنا بعـــــــــد معااكم في القرووب إن شاء الله ,,, 
لازم نبدأمع بعض ولا كيــف ؟؟؟
[FLASH]http://saaid.net/flash/qraaaan.swf[/FLASH]

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياج الله اختي فزوزه 


دماني حياتي 


ابدي من اليوم بعد عمري 

كل وحده ادش تبدي من اليوم اللي هي دشت الموضوع فيه 


لا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ^^


حياج الله

----------


## bellegirl

* وعليكم السلام والرحمـــة


ضيفوني ضيفوني

أنا أنا أنا

ابــــــــــا أبــــــا أبــــــــــا

ها عبرت كفايـة ولا بعدني 


أنا وياكــم وإيدي بإيدكــم ان شاء الله ^^


كيف نبــدأ ولا بس كل وحدة تبدأ بروحهـأ ^^


يزاج الله خير جوهرتنـا الغالية ,, فعلا انــج جوهرة *

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

فوق فوق

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ياعمري يا بلييييييييييي


لج وحححححححححححشه 

حياج الله بعد عمري 


ابدو من اليوم حبيباتي مانبي نأجل 

وكل اللي بدش بتبتدي ويانا وهكذى 

ماريد احط عدد معين للبنات لن ابي اكبر عدد يدش يشترك ويبتدي ^^

----------


## عواشهـ

انا نا نا انا اناا انا انا معاكم.....

----------


## RoyalDeser

*ههلا اناانا*

*بسبقكم بعد لوووول*

*المهم حددي تاريخ اخر يوم للمسابقة وال يتيسير امرها او يصير شي يخبر اول باول*

*وبعد...كل يوم كل وحدة تقول شو قرت*


*بس ايام الدورة شو نسوي نقرا ولا لا؟؟؟*

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا انا انا معاكم حياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي بس خل اطهر هاليومين وببدا ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت مسندم

السلام عليكم

أن شاء الله معكم بالقروب ~

بوركتي غاليتي ~

----------


## أم شوأأخي

_بارك الله لكم.. وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون قال الله تعالى :"فاستبقوا الخيرات " وقال تعالى :" وسارعو الى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والارض أعدت للمتقين ...
_


الله معكم ويبارك لكم ولنا وان شاء الله يعتبر مجلس ذكر تحفه الملائكه وينظر له الرحمان

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله 

رويااال وقت العذر الشرعي اسمعي من اللاب او اقري من اللاب او من فونج 


نحن بنبدي اليوم تاريخ 29-12-2010

يعني حدنا لين 30-1-2011 انكون ختمنا القران للمره الاولى 

يعين لمدة شهر 

والشهر اللي بعده نبدأ من اول وجديد 

واللي ماختمت هالشهر خواتي عادي تستمر لا تقول خلاص هم سبقوني مابكمل لا لا تستمر 

حبيباتي هدفي من هالموضوع هو المنافسه لكسب الاجر 

اهم شي عندي الاستمرار 



ان شاء الله اتكونو فمهتو عليه

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ام شواخي تسلمين ياعيوني 

خواتي شوفو توقيع اختي ام شواخي جزاها الله خير فيله موقع للقران للاستماع 

وفيله موقعين للقران تقرينه وقت الع1ر الشرعي 


سيفوه عندكم جزاكم الله خير

----------


## دانة الغربية

وانا وياااااااااااااااااكم 


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

وأنا وياااااكن
والله يجزيييج ألف خير ويحقق لج مراااادج حياااتي جوجو ^^
والله يوفقنا وياااااج يارب

----------


## قـلب ،

ان شاء الله بكون ويآكن ^^ ،

يزاج الله كل خيير حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي 


انا قبل شوي 


قريت لي 4 صفحات 


الله يثبتنا

----------


## دانة ثمينة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## *دبونهـ*

الله يسر لكم اموركم ان شاء الله


مو شطر يكون في خاطرج شي وتسيرين تقرينه


المفرووض نخلي ها الشي جزء من حياااتنا يعني طول عمرنا

انا بديت من تقريبا شهر

اقرء كل يوم سورة البقره

والله يثبت الجميع على الحق ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي وشدو حيلكم

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا الصراحة البارحة كنت قارية سورة البقرة
يعني سبقتكم 

واليوم خلصت الجزء الثالث

انا المركز الاول :هههههههههههههههه

----------


## عروس العيم

جووووووووووووجو فدييتج 
انا بعد وياااكم 
الحمدلله اليوم قريت سورة البقرة كااااملة الحمدلله 
وان شاء الله باجر الله يقدرني واقرا واكمل لين اختم القران

جزااااااء الله خير وربي يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج 
ونشوفج عن قريب احلى عروووووووووووسة ^_^

----------


## فاقدهـ غالي

*و انـــا ويــــاكــــن باذن الواحـــد الاحـــــــــد ^___^*

----------


## كامري

*يزاكم الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتكم 
يارب انا بديت بعد جد الدنيا زواله الى متى الى متى الانسان ب
تم يالله كلنا بالمسيرة نشد الهمة يا خواتي*

----------


## ❥~S

أنآ ويآج يالغلـآ َ
ونيتي أني أستمر بالقرآيـه وبهالطريقه للأبدَ ^_^
ويزآج الله خير 
وببدأ ويآكم إن شآءالله من بآجر ، 
وعسى الله يبعد عني الحسآد ،

----------


## meme999

أنـــا معــاكـم 
و جزاج الله الف خير ...

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي 

انا الحين وصلت ال عمران ^^


شدو حيلكم

----------


## ام الغالية*

وني ان شاء الله معاكم 
ادعولي ان شاءلله يثبني تعرفون
الشيطان ساعات يلعب بمخنا الله يبعده عناوعن الجميع

----------


## إماراتية طرر

يزااج الله خيير 
ويعله في ميزان حسناتج
,انا بعد ضيفوني

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي 

انا الحين صليت القيام وقريت وردي اليومي 

ودعيت لكم من قلبي ان الله يثبتنا ويثبتك يارب

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

اناااااااا اناااااااا ويآآآآآآآآآآآآكم معآآآآآآآآآكم وغصبن عنكم ههههههههه

آنآ بديت آلحمدالله قريت سوره البقره كآمله وآن شآءآلله بنختم آلقرآن الين آخر آلشهر ولا قبله ^^

عسىى ربي يوفقج صآحبه آلموضوؤوؤوع وآليمييع ^.^ ..~

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

up

up

up

^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ام خلووووووووووووووفي حياج الله

وعيبني حماسج 

هي جي اباكم ان شاء الله تختمينه قبل الشهر بعد 

انا وصلت سورة النساء امس الفجر تميت اقرى ولله الحمد 


يلا يلا شدووووووحيلكم ^^

وان شاء الله بعد كل ختمه نختم مره ثانيه لازم نخلي هالشي منهج لحياتنا ^^

----------


## RoyalDeser

لا لا لا 

سبقتونييييي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يلا رويال شدي حيلج بعد عمري

----------


## moo00n

بارك الله فيج

----------


## Ḿ O Ŋ Д

*
يزااااااج الله كل خييييييير 

و ف ميزان حسناااتج ياااا رب ^.^

أناااااااا وياااااااكم .. بصلي العشااا و عقب ببداا بالقراايه إن شاااااا الله*

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

up

up

up


آلله يوفقكم

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا في سورة النساء

----------


## Ḿ O Ŋ Д

*
بناتاات حلواات بخبركم .. أنا سمعت إنه ما يجوز المرأة تختم القرآن و هي حائض !

أحيد أبلة الدين الله يحفظهاا قالتلنا*

----------


## العذووب

*السلآم عليكم ورحمه الله
أَنا بعدَ إن شاء الله وياآكنً مِن اليْوم ببتدي عشَّان أجدد الإيمان في قلبي **
يزاج الله خير يالجواهر~*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

رويال تراج تنافسيني ^^ بس احلى منافسه بعد عمري 

انا باقيلي صفحتين واخلص النساء *^

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

انا حآليآ ف سوره آلنسآء بخلصه آلليله آن شآءآلله ^^

وآنتوؤوؤو ويييين وآصليييييييييييييين ....؟؟؟

يلآآ شدوو حييييلكم فديتكم ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا اللي اعرفه انج عادي تسمعينه وتقرينه وانتي حائض بس ماتلمسين القران 

يعني تسمعينه ولا من اللاب 

ولا من التلفون 


بس تلمسينه لا 


اختي العذوب حياج الله بعد عمري 

حلوه منج الجواهر ناااايس ^^ بس انا الجوهره حياتي *^


ولا تنسون 



قوله عز وجل 


وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ام خلوفي انا وانتي ورويال في النساء وناااااااااسه ماشاء الله 


انا اليوم ببدي في المائده بأذن الله

----------


## no0ory

يزاج الله خير فكره حلوة انا وياكم

----------


## الحنونة1

> *
> بناتاات حلواات بخبركم .. أنا سمعت إنه ما يجوز المرأة تختم القرآن و هي حائض !
> 
> أحيد أبلة الدين الله يحفظهاا قالتلنا*


هيه فعشـآن جيـه انا الاسبوع اليـآي ببـدآ خوآتـي اذا عندكم موقـع و لا شـي لا تبخلون علينا

تسلمين حبيبـتي الجوهرهـ و انا ويـآكم  :Smile:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> هيه فعشـآن جيـه انا الاسبوع اليـآي ببـدآ خوآتـي اذا عندكم موقـع و لا شـي لا تبخلون علينا
> 
> تسلمين حبيبـتي الجوهرهـ و انا ويـآكم


حياج الله ويانا عزيزتي 


اختي جوفي توقيع اختي ام شوااخي المشرفه مالت قسم الفتاه المسلمه بتحصلين فيه كل اللي تبينه 

موقع تسمعين منه 

وموقع تقرين منه 


^^

----------


## عواشه85

هلا اختي ضيفوني معاكم انا بعد بدخل جزاكم الله خير

----------


## عواشه85

انا ان شاء الله الاحد ببدا لي ما اغتسل و اخلص

----------


## ريـــــــماني

وانا من باجر وياكم ان شاء الله 

ربي يوفقنا جميع 

تسلمين الغلا وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 

يبالنا تشجيع وانتي ما شاء الله عليج جمعتينا على الخير

----------


## ريـــــــماني

هالموقع بيفيدكن وااااااايد

http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=001

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي 

ماتقصرون 


شدو حيلكم

----------


## MisS! Dio0r

وانا بعد ضيفوووني عندكم جزااج الله خيير على هذااا القرووب المبااارك.....
لاتنسوووووووووووووووووني ضيفوني

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

يمعه مبآآركـه ^ـــــــــــــــــــ^ 

لــآآ تنسؤوؤوؤون تقروون سوورة آلكهف

آنآ خلصت سورة آلمآئده ببدى ب سورة آلـآنعآم آن شآءآلله

لـآ تنسوؤوؤون آدعووؤوؤولي ..~

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

*خلصــت الجزء الأول ^^ ...

أحسبكـــم مستعيليــن واايد ^^
الهدف من قرآة القرآن الحيــن>>> مب أكثر وحدده تختـــم أجزاء من القرآن الكريــم ,,, لأن نحن الحيـن مب في رمضان ,,,

الهدف ~
تثبيـــت القرآن في قلوبنآآ ,, 
جعل القرآن من الأساسيات اللي نقوم فيها كل يوم ...
فهم معآآني القرآآن ,,  

فأنا إعتمد إني أختم كل يوم جزء واحد ,, 
أقرأ الفجــــر نص جزء ,,
وعقب صلاة العشاء نص الجزء الباقـــي ,, 

لأن في هاذي الأوقاات أكوون فاااضية ,, وأقدر إستمتع بالقرآن الكريــم ^^
وكل وحده ترتب ع حسب ظروفهآآآ 

بالتوفيــق للجميـــع ,,,*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حي الله كل من انظم ويانا 

ام خلوفي تسلمين حبيبتي عالتذكير 

اختي دماني انا لني فاظيه كنت اقظي وقتي بالقرايه ^^ وبذات لن اكثر وقتي كنت فاظيه فيه 


بس للاسف امس مافظيت >,<

وشرات ماقلتي وعجبتني طريقتج في القرايه الله يثبتج يارب


وعاايبني الحماس اللي في البنات عساه مديم يارب جي تتحمسون 


انا بعدني في النساء 

ام خلوفي مبروووووووك وصولج للمائده حياتي 

مابنساكن من دعايه

----------


## غ’ـلآ الـقلپ

*
اناا واناااااا معاااكم 

ان شااء لله من يوووم 



تسلمين غنااتي*

----------


## it's-Me

انا بعد اباااا اكووون ويااكم  :Smile:

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

> حي الله كل من انظم ويانا 
> 
> ام خلوفي تسلمين حبيبتي عالتذكير 
> 
> اختي دماني انا لني فاظيه كنت اقظي وقتي بالقرايه ^^ وبذات لن اكثر وقتي كنت فاظيه فيه 
> 
> 
> بس للاسف امس مافظيت >,<
> 
> ...



مي 2 انا فاضيه 24 سآعة ف آقضيه ف قرآآيه آلقرآآن ^ــــــــــــــــ^

مع اني وآآآآآآيد بطييئه فآلقرآآيه ..آلحمدآلله وآلله يوفقنآ آن شآءآلله ..~

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

الله
حسيت باحساس حلووو
وانا اقرا كلامج
ربي يجزيج كل خير ع هالموضوع و ع تحفيزج و تشجيعج
وانا معااكم باذن الله ^^

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

يعني الحين وقت الدوره
اقدر اكمل ع ختميه
بس اني اقرا من المصحف اللي فالنت؟
جي صح
والا فهمت غلط؟

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ما عرفت اضيف الصوره لتوقيعي
ماريد اخوز توقيع العرس لوول

----------


## روزه

مشكوره الغلا ع الطرع الرائع وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب

ولله الحمد من صغري اتعودت اقرا القرآن يوميا بعد صلاة الفير واقرا جزء كامل والله احس براحه ما وراها راحه واذا عندي العذر الشرعي اشتاق له واااااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

خلصت ولله الحمد 3 اجزاء  :Smile:

----------


## الزيزفون

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


تأكدوا إن كان هذا االأمر مافثي بدعة أول مرة أسمع ختم القرآن بنية شي معين 
المفروض أول شي تقرون القرآن لنيل رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى بس تأكدوا من الأمر ختم القرآن بنية الزواج 
عسب ما تقعون في البدع

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي اكيد مبتغانا رضا الله سبحانه قبل كل شي ردي اقري الموضوع وجوفي انا شو كاتبه بعد عمري


بس اكيد اكييييييييييييييييييد ان لما نبتغي رضا الله سبحانه راح تتيسر لنا كل الامور ومنها اللي نتمناها 



ان شاء الله تكوني فهمتي عليه 



انا وصلت سورة المائده 


بنوته هيه اقري من النت ياعيوني 




بالتوفيج

----------


## الحنونة1

بنات رآح اييكم هالويـكند لانـي ابـي ابـدآ و انا طآهـره و ان شـآء بـحـآول اغير شـوي من حيـآتي و للـأحسـن و رآح استمر معـآكم ان شـآء الله

ان شـآء الله يوم الاربـعا و بالكثير الخميـس رآح اتشوفونـي 

اللهم اعنـي على ذكرك و شـكرك و حسـن عبـآدتك . . 

في هالفتـره رآح آدآوم علـى الاسـتغفـآر ان شـآء الله

دعوآتكم القلبيـه  :Smile:

----------


## حگومة راگے

أنآ معاكم بأذن الله . .

----------


## ريـــــــم

*خاطري أكون وياكن ، بس ما بقى لي غير أيام معدودة على ولادتي إن شاء الله ،، 

إدعن لي خواتي إن الله يسهل عليه وعلى كل حامل ويرزق كل وحدة تتمنى الأمومة الذرية الصالحة المعافاه إن شاء الله ^_^ ،*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يسر امورج اختي ريم وتربين بالسلامه بس دخيلج ادعيلي انا وخواتي بالمنتدى بتسيير امورنا 

الله يقومج بالسلامه يارب 

وتردين لنا بالسلامه وتشتركين ويانا يارب


حياكم الله حبيباتي الحنونه بنتظارج

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

رييم : آلله يسهل عليج ولـآدتج آن شآءآلله 

al-jo0oharh :انآ وصلت سورة آلانعآم ^^

وحكومه رآك : فدييت رآآك وآهلهآآ >> *.^

حنونه 1 : ف آنتظآرج حبيبتي ^^ ..~

و في آنتظآآآآر آلبقيه


ربي يحفظكم ويوفجكم آن شآءآلله ..~

----------


## ضي القمر..

والله موضوع حلو بصراحه ..

وانا بعد وياكم باذن الله .. ما غير كتاب الله اللي يريح وايسر الامور ..


يزاج الله الف خير صاحبة الموضوع و في ميزان حسناتج .. الحينه بسير ابدا اقرا وناوية اختم البقرة اليوم يعني 3 اجزاء تقريبا وبكتب لكم

----------


## ×جامعيه×

يزاج الله خير اختي 
و انا ابا اكون وياكن 
و ببدا اليوم باذن الله 
و الله يوفقنا لما يحب و يرضى 
 :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا بعدني بالرابع ال عمران ابا اقرا بتمعن وان شاء الله ايي رمضان ونحن ختمنا اكثر من 5 مرات وفاهمين كتاب الله العظيم

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

حبيت اشترك وياكم  :Smile:

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. أناا بعد ويااكم .. 

^^

----------


## ×جامعيه×

بارك الله فيكن بنات 
 :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

خلصت الرابع الحمدلله

----------


## Mis alsabousi

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هلا بنات حبيباتي 

كل من انظمو حياكم الله منورين الله يجمعنا بالجنه شرات ماجمعنا هنيه على ذكره 


انا اليوم للاسف ماقريت كانت درجة حرارتي مرتفعه وماقدرت اتحرك 


الحين الحمد لله ارتحت شوي 


بعدني في المائده 


الله يثبتكم يارب وما ايي رمضان الا ونحن خاتمين كم مره واكثر 


حياكم الله حبيباتي فرحتوني بتواجدكم ^^

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

al-jo0oharh: حبيبتي وآلله مآ آتشووووووفين شرر يآآربي 

آلله يعطيج آلصحه وآلعآآآآآآآفيه فدييتج ^^


آنآ بعدني ف سورة آلـآنعآم الليله آن شآءآلله بخلصه وبآجر ببدى ب سورة آلاعرآف 

وآلله يبآآرك فيييكم ويوفجكم حبيبآتي ..~

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

مساء الخير


انا بديت اليوم و قريت 10 صفحات ،، طبعا بعدني فالبقره

الجوهره ،، سلامات فديتج ما تشوفين شر ان شاء الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ام خلوفي 

بنوته 


الشر ماييكن حبيباتي 


ام خلوفي الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح اللي تجيبين منه خلوفي قولي امين

----------


## دانة الغربية

jo0oharh: حبيبتي وآلله مآ آتشووووووفين شرر يآآربي 

آلله يعطيج آلصحه وآلعآآآآآآآفيه فدييتج ^^


انا في الجزء الراابع

----------


## ŘožἇŁĕӢᵬᾇ ᾤeὧ

آنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآ ويــــــــــــــــآإكمْ ,
صبروآإ صبروآإ عليــــــــــ’ـهْ × آإهههئ !


ببدآإ ببدآإ من بـآآجرْ ف آلبقرهْ ,
وآإن شآء آللـ’ـه آإختمْ , ×

----------


## عواشه85

مرحبا انا و لله الحمد خلصت الجزأ الاول و الحين باديه في الثاني كنت محمومه و مزجمه الله يخفف عن كل مسلم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

عواشه سلامتج بعد عمري هذا من تغيير الجو فديتج 

يلا شدي حيلج ويانا 


حياج الله روزاليندا 

يلا شدي حيلج قلبو ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

وصلت الانعام ^^

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

وانا اكيد وياااكم انا اختمه في الشهر وشوي ^^ بس بنلتزم بشهر باذن الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا ف الثامن

----------


## شمعة أمـل&

ماا شااء الله و تباارك الرحمن على هالتجمع الطيب

و انا ويااكن و ان شااء الله من بااجر ابدي

جزاااج الله خير على هالطرح اخيتي و في ميزان حسناتج يا رب ^^

----------


## شهد الظاهري

ربي يثبتنـآا ^^

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

> ام خلوفي 
> 
> بنوته 
> 
> 
> الشر ماييكن حبيباتي 
> 
> 
> ام خلوفي الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح اللي تجيبين منه خلوفي قولي امين


آآميييييييييييين ..فدييتج ^ـــــــــــــ^


انا بعدني ف سورة الانعآآم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا بعد بعدني في الانعام الله يقدرنا ونختم على خير اللهم امين

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. الله يوفقنـآ ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللهم امين حبيباتي 

ولله الحمد وصلت الجزء الثامن

----------


## ضي القمر..

خلصت البقرة البارحه ^^ ان شاء الله ارد البيت وابدا ال عمران يعني انا فالثالث ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

بالتوفيج اختي

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

خلصت البقره ..  :Smile:  كل يوم بخلص جزء او اكثر ان شا لله ..

----------


## RoyalDeser

الانفال 

خلصتها

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. آل عمرآن .. =)

----------


## وحيده بزماني2

ماشاء الله عليييكم 
انا من باااجر ببتدي 
وبنااافسكم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ماشاء الله حبيباتي 

الله يثبتكم ان شاء الله 

رويااال ماشاء الله عليج كملي حبيبتي 


انا الحين اقرى

----------


## ashash

السلام عليكم

ابي اشترك وياكم ^^
احس اني ياية متاخرة  :Big Grin: 

ان شاءالله من اليوم ببدأ اقرى من الصفحة اللي واصلتنها يعني مب من اول القرآن .. ^^

يزاج الله خير اختي الجوهرة ^^

----------


## ralbadi01

يزاج الله خير

----------


## رنه العود

ان شاءالله بكون معاكم فالقرووب 
ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله ..

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا خلصت سورة التوبة

منومعايا

----------


## al-jo0oharh

رو يال ماشا ءالله 
عليج 

انا بالجزء العاشر ^^


حي الله كل من انظم ويانا 

نورتونا حبيباتي 

يلا ابتدو ويانا حياكم الله

----------


## روح من عسجد

وانا وياكــــن بإذن الرحمن

جزاج الله خير يالغلا

----------


## بدوية والنعم

بارك الله فيج غلايه 


من زمان ادور عى قرووب نشيط

الله يثبتنا على طاعته

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

انا انا بعد ابااا ‏

اشششترك ويااكم ‏

واكوون مع قرووووبكم ‏

مششششكورة جوجو ع الفكرة الحلوووه ‏

ان شآء الله ف ميزآآآن حسسنآتج يااارب ‏..

الله يوفقج ويحفظج ‏..

ربيي يسسسعدكم ‏,,

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي ويلا شدو حيلكم فديتكم 


بعدني بالجزء العاشر ^^

----------


## الحنونة1

ان شـآء الله اليوم ببـدآ  :Big Grin: 

و كلـي عزييييييمة و بنيـه ربي يحقق الي الشي الـي آبـآه قولوا آمين

----------


## wr000d

ليش ما تسوون قروب لحفظ القرآن

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

> ان شـآء الله اليوم ببـدآ 
> 
> و كلـي عزييييييمة و بنيـه ربي يحقق الي الشي الـي آبـآه قولوا آمين




آآآآآآآمييين‏^‏..‏^‏

----------


## ~شوق~

جزاج الله خير اختي

 :Smile:

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

ان شاءالله بكون معاكم فالقرووب 
ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> ليش ما تسوون قروب لحفظ القرآن


اختي اول ششي نبي نتشجع ونشجع الخوات انهم يختمونه وباذن الله الله يقدرنا ونفتح قروب للحفظ ان الله احيانا

----------


## al-jo0oharh

باجيلي صفحتين وادش 11 


يارب ثبتنا يارب

----------


## فطومـة

*جزاكم الله خير 

وانا معكم 

ويارب يثبتنا ويتمم علينا 





انا بكمل ختمة بديت فيها من مدة وبعدين اختم معاكم 


بس كل يوم اقولكم وين وصلت لاني واصله فيها للحين الى الجزء 22 



وشكرا*

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساكم الله بالخير

حبيبااتي شو اخباركم ان شاء الله طيبيييين

انا بديت فالليل يو الاحد اللي طاااف 

والحين انا في بداية الساادس ربي يوفقنا جميييعا جوجو فديييييييييت خششششتج 

الله يرضى عليج ويباركـ فيج وفي جميع الاخوات يارب

فمان اللهـ

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حي الله كل من انظم ويياي 

صحوب منوره حياتي

ولله الحمد وصلت الجزء 12

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

شرفت حضرتها اهئ اهئ ماكنت متوقعه =(

----------


## فخاري

جزاكن الله الف خير

وانا وياكم

انا فالجزء العاشر

----------


## al-jo0oharh

فديتج عادي اقري من اللاب 

حطي بقوقل موقع القران الكريم فلاش راح يظهر لج 


اقري منه 
جان تبين 


واذا تبين تتريي لين ماتخلص براحتج غناتي

----------


## omkhalid

الله يعطيك العافية
ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## malakmaroc

معاكم بادن الله انا الحين واصلة لسورة الاعراف وبكمل بادن الله

----------


## كعبية صريحة

هوووود هووووود خواااتي 
شحالكم عسااكم بخير وعاافية 

اعرف اني متاخرة بس توني شفت الموضوع وان شااء الله ببدا وياااكم من اليوم 
ربي يثبتنا على طاعته يارب

تسلمين غلاي ع الموضوع 
ربي يحفظج

----------


## тѕώα 3чσσne

ان شاء الله بكون ويآكن ^^ ،

يزاج الله كل خيير حبيبتي

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

> حي الله كل من انظم ويياي 
> 
> صحوب منوره حياتي
> 
> ولله الحمد وصلت الجزء 12




تسلمين فدييييتج جوجو منوور بوجوودج ووجود خواتي فديتج والله

هذا الرابط حق القرآن اللي معذووره وتبي تقرأ


قرأن ((فلاشي))

انا وصلت سورة الانعاام آية ((138))

والله يوفق الجميــع

فمان اللهـ

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

☺ ☺ 
هلآ بآلخوآت آللى آنظموو ويآنآآ ‏..

----------


## دانة الغربية

انا وصلت الجزء العاشر 

بالتوفيق

----------


## الحنونة1

انا اليـوم بديت  :Big Grin: 

اليوم قريت البقـره يـعني وصـلت الجزء الثـآلـث و بـعدها قريت الكهــف  :Smile: 

يـآ مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي علـى دينك  :Smile:

----------


## بنت مسندم

الحمدالله رب العالمين ~ مستمرين~

بوركتِ~

----------


## الحسـ"كله"ــن

ما شا الله عليكم ^^ ..

انا من فتره بادييه وان شا الله امورنا كلها تتسهل .. 

زيين سويتي قروب عشان نشجع بعض  :Smile:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حي الله كل من انظم ويانا الله يجمعنا بجنات النعيم شرات ما انجمعنا هني على ذكره 


الجزء 13 ولله الحمد

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. أصلا مايجوز أقرا حتى لو عن ظهر غيب ..

----------


## Cute Girle

ببدا من اليوم

----------


## كعبية صريحة

مستمرة وياااكم ولله الحمد ( الجزء الخامس)

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا خلصت الرابع عشر

ترا انا بديت قبلكم بيوم وكنت مخلصة سورة البقرة

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللله يثبتكم يميع خواتي ماشاء الله عليكم

----------


## الحنونة1

وصـلت الجزء الرآبــع ^^

----------


## رنه العود

طريقه حلوه للاستغفار 1000 مره : استغفري بعد كل صلاه 200 مره على صلاه العشاء 1000 مره

----------


## RoyalDeser

شدو حيلكم

----------


## روح سلطان

السِــِـِلام عليكِــِـن بنِــِات علومـِـِـكن 


انـٍـٍا خلصـِـِت الحلوه عنــٍـٍـدي ^^ و قــٍلت ببدى معـِـِـاكنْ لكـِـِن اغلبيتكِــِن بدن ^^


ف حِــِـابه ابدي ان شِـِاء الله .. و بخبركِــِن وين راح اوصـِـل ابا اختِــِـِم خلال هالشهر بان شـِـاء الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> طريقه حلوه للاستغفار 1000 مره : استغفري بعد كل صلاه 200 مره على صلاه العشاء 1000 مره


مشكوووره عالطريقه السهله في ميزان حسناتج يارب 




> السِــِـِلام عليكِــِـن بنِــِات علومـِـِـكن 
> 
> 
> انـٍـٍا خلصـِـِت الحلوه عنــٍـٍـدي ^^ و قــٍلت ببدى معـِـِـاكنْ لكـِـِن اغلبيتكِــِن بدن ^^
> 
> 
> ف حِــِـابه ابدي ان شِـِاء الله .. و بخبركِــِن وين راح اوصـِـل ابا اختِــِـِم خلال هالشهر بان شـِـاء الله


روااااحي حياج الله بعد عمري الله يثبتج واستمري ويانا 


الله يوفقكم جميع يارب

----------


## مشتاقة لماما

أنا بعد ببدأ وياكم

----------


## أم شيبووه

:SalamAlikom: 


مشكورة اختي العزيزة على هاذي الفكرة الطيبة وان شاء اللة في ميزان حسناتج بس كيف النضام يعني نحط كم قرينا كل يوم اذا سمحتو انا معاكم  :Sha2:

----------


## ام دانه777

انا بعد ابا معاكم خبروني كيف

----------


## RoyalDeser

> انا بعد ابا معاكم خبروني كيف


 


اختي نحن نبا نختم القران خلال شهر ان شالله

انتي ابداي من اليوم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حي الله من انظم ويانيا الله يجمعنا وياكم بجناته العليا 


خواتي نحن نبي نختم القران في شهر ونرد نبتدي من اول وجديد 

وكل وحده اتي اتخبرنا اول باول هي باي جزء 


وان شاء الله اي وحده يصير وياها امر يسر وخير اتي اتخبرنا 


والله يثبتنا عالخير يارب

----------


## متغطية ببرقع

أنا بعد بكون وياكم

----------


## بنت مسندم

الحمدالله رب العالمين مستمرين~

----------


## بنت مسندم

الله يوفق الجميع يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

في الجزء 14 ^^ 


ولله الحمد

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

اليوم بديت 
فالجزء الثالث

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اشحالكن خواتي الفاضلات ؟؟..

احم ممكن انظم وياكن في القروووب...

انا عضوة جديمة بس سجلت بنك نيم يديد لأسباب فنية ..

واستوى لي فترى اتابع الموضوع والحمدلله بديت اقرى القرآن ووصلت للجزء الرابع ..

والحينه وقفت >< بسبب اسبوع المرور..وإن شاء الله بكمل عقب..

وكل الشكر لج اختي الجوهرة على الموضوع القيم بارك الله فيج ..

فمان الله..

----------


## أم سارونه~~

إن شاء الله ببدأ ويااكم من اليوم ^___^ في القروب

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

السلام عليكم  :Smile: 

بشارك معاكم بالقروووب إن شاءالله 

الله يوفقنا يااارب ..

----------


## روح سلطان

فـِـِديتج جِـِـوهرتنِـِـا ., تسلميـِـِنْ حبيبتِـِـي .. ^^

خلصـِـت البقره .. و وصلنِــي خبر حلوو .. سبحِــان الله .. مستـِـانسه .. الحمـِـِدالله ..

----------


## فراشة العمر

انا يستوي ادخل معاكم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> اشحالكن خواتي الفاضلات ؟؟..
> 
> احم ممكن انظم وياكن في القروووب...
> 
> انا عضوة جديمة بس سجلت بنك نيم يديد لأسباب فنية ..
> 
> واستوى لي فترى اتابع الموضوع والحمدلله بديت اقرى القرآن ووصلت للجزء الرابع ..
> ...


حياج الله غناتي نورتي فديتج ان شاء الله اتكملين ويانا ان شاء الله ^^




> إن شاء الله ببدأ ويااكم من اليوم ^___^ في القروب


حياج الله ام سارونه منوره حياتي 




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بشارك معاكم بالقروووب إن شاءالله 
> 
> الله يوفقنا يااارب ..


حياج الله شموووخ عزيزه وغاليه حياتي ^^




> فـِـِديتج جِـِـوهرتنِـِـا ., تسلميـِـِنْ حبيبتِـِـي .. ^^
> 
> خلصـِـت البقره .. و وصلنِــي خبر حلوو .. سبحِــان الله .. مستـِـانسه .. الحمـِـِدالله ..


ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله الله يفرحج زود وزود حياتي 

استمري فديتج 

وان شاء الله نسمع بشاير زود من البنات





> انا يستوي ادخل معاكم


اكييييييييييييييد حياج الله عزيزتي

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. أستغفر الله ..

----------


## قلب برئ

بنات انا وياكم بعون الله من اليوم........وربي يوفقنا يارب

----------


## *بنت الشرقيه*

بنات أنا وياكم 

في القروب 

وكل وحدة

لاتنسى أخواتها

العضوات من 

الدعاء وصالح 

الأعمال و شكرا

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله 


الجزء15 ولله الحمد

----------


## rajeyah

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركااته

انا ان شاءالله بكوون وياكم ف القرووووب ،،

كنت اتابعكم خلف الكواليس ^_^ ..

يزاج الله خير ختيه al-jo0oharh و يعله ان شاءالله يكون ف ميزان حسناتج ~


و انا الحين واصله الجزء 14 ..~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركااته
> 
> انا ان شاءالله بكوون وياكم ف القرووووب ،،
> 
> كنت اتابعكم خلف الكواليس ^_^ ..
> 
> يزاج الله خير ختيه al-jo0oharh و يعله ان شاءالله يكون ف ميزان حسناتج ~
> 
> 
> و انا الحين واصله الجزء 14 ..~


حياااااااااااااااج الله يالغاليه منوره فديتج

----------


## فيافي1988

وانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وياكم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

وصلت الجزء 17 ولله الحمد 


وينكم بنات وين الحماس

----------


## RoyalDeser

> وصلت الجزء 17 ولله الحمد 
> 
> 
> وينكم بنات وين الحماس


 

الجوهرة شكللك بتسبقيني 

انا خلصت الجزء الثامن عشر

----------


## al-jo0oharh

رووياااااال حلو حلو حلو 

تنافس جمييييييييل ولا يهمج ^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ويييييييييين الحمااااااااااااااااااااس بنات

----------


## rajeyah

و اناااااااااا و صلت الجزء 16 و الحماااااس موجووووووووود ختيه الجووهره ^___^

----------


## RoyalDeser

> و اناااااااااا و صلت الجزء 16 و الحماااااس موجووووووووود ختيه الجووهره ^___^


 
ماشالله عليج شطوورة

الحينا انتي + الجوهرة

انا خلصت التاسع عشر

يالله بنات اريد حد يغلبني

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا وصلت 18 

تراني قريبه منج رويال هههههه

----------


## al-jo0oharh

راجايه ماشاء الله عليج شدش حيلج حبيي

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. أنا في الجزء التاسع .. 

بعيده عنكم  :Smile:

----------


## rajeyah

RoyalDeser
ماشاءالله عليييج يالغاليه ^^،، أفا عليييج ان شاءالله بنوصلج 


al-jo0oharh

احم احم وصلتج ختيه الغاليه ~ الجزء 18 ~

و الحمااس موجووود ^_____^


عسى الله ييسر جميع اموورنا ان شاءالله و يرزقنا الجنة اجمعييييييييييين..~

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يجمعنا بجنات النعيم يارب

----------


## poufooh

انا وياكم =)

----------


## رنه العود

اللهم اني اريد ان اتزوج فقدر لي من الرجال من هم اعف و احفظهم لي في نفسي و مالي و اوسعهم رزقا و اعظمهم بركة و قدر لي و لدا طيبا تجعل له خلقا صالحا في حياتي و مماتي)
( اللهم زوجني رجلا صالحا تقر به عيني و تقر بي عينه يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام) 

"اللهم انى اسألك بخوفى من ان اقع بالحرام وبحفظى لجوارحى واسألك يارب بصالح اعمالى ان ترزقنى زوجا صالحا يعيننى فى امور دينى ودنياي فانك على كل شى قدير اللهم 
اغفر ذنبى واحصنى وطهر قلبى 
"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله" 
"اللهم انى اعوذ بك من بوارى وتاخر زواجى وبطئه وقعودي واسالك ان ترزقنى خيراً مما استحق من الزوج ومماآمل وان تقنعه وأهله بى وتقنعنى واهلى به" 
(( يالله كيف أدعوك وأنا أنا وكيف أقطع رجائي منك وأنت أنت يالله إذا لم أسألك فتعطيني فمن ذا الذي أسأله فيعطيني يالله إذا لم أدعك فتستجيب لي فمن ذا الذي أدعوه فيستجيب لي يالله إذا لم أتضرع إليك فترحمني فمن ذا الذي أتضرع إليه فيرحمني يالله فكما فلقت البحر لموسى عليه السلام ونجيته أسألك أن تصلي على محمد وآله وأن تنجيني مما أنا فيه وتفرج فني فرجاً عاجلاً غير آجل بفضلك ورحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين))
كرر هذا الدعاء ولا تمل فان الله لايمل
"اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الأعظم هو انك الله لا إله إلا أنت الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤا أحد أن ترزقني الزوج الصالح الذي يعينني على طاعتك و يعينني على تربية الذرية الصالحة...."
" ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما "
" اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح ..تقي ..هني ..عاشقا لله ورسوله .. ناجح في حياته ..واكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي "
" اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع بيني وبين زوجي اللي يكون غني بدينه وأخلاقه وماله ويهنيني ويسعدني ويفرح قلبي "
" اللهم اجمع بين قلبي وقلب زوجي علي حبك وحب نبيك صلي الله عليه وسلم " 
(((يا من أمره بين الكاف والنون وإذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون ارزقني بزوج صالح وذرية صالحة تقر بهما العيون )))
((( يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعالاً لما يريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك الذي لا يضام وبنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن ترزقني الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة الطيبة )))
لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم سبحان الله رب العرش العظيم ، الحمدالله رب العالمين اسالك موجبات رحمتك، و عزائم مغفرتك ، و العصمه من كل ذنب ، و الغنيمة من كل بر ، و السلامة من كل اثم ، لا تدع ذنبا الا غفرته و لا هما الا فرجته و لا حاجه هي لك رضا الا قضيتها يا ارحم الراحمين الصلاه على سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمدلله رب العالمين ولا إله إلا أنت سبحانك لك الملك ولك الحمد تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا عالم بكل شيء
ذكر الحاجة وذلك بالدعاء بأسماء الله الحسنى 


ارجو قراءه هذا الدعاء يومياً

والله يرزقكم ويرزقني الزوج الصالح اتمنى من الجميع الدعاء لي

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اشحالكن خواتي...؟؟

بارك الله فيكن ..

والله يجمعكم على خير وعلى البر..

الحمدلله بديت اكمل القرأءة..ووصلت للجزء الرابع بسورة النساء..

وإن شاء الله ما تظهر وحدة فينا اليوم الا وربي يحقق لها مرادها..بإذن الله الواحد الأحد..

----------


## RoyalDeser

بديت اصير كسلانه مع اني خلصت الجزء الواحد وعشروون

----------


## فاقدهـ غالي

*لله الحمد و المنه .. مستمرهـ في القراءه ^__^ 

بس بوقف ان شاء الله .. وقت العادهـ .. لاني سمعت ما يجوز القراءهـ في وقتها .. 


و الله يجعلنا و اياكن من سعداء الدارين يا رب العالمين ..*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللهم امين حياتي 


الجزء 20

----------


## znoOoOb

انا معاكم 

ليش ما نقرا كل وحده جزء ونكون 30 بنت ونحصل اجر ختمة كاملة " يعني ختمة جماعية".

----------


## زهرة الود

يـــزاج الله خيررر 
وأنا بعـــــــــد معااكم في القرووب إن شاء الله ^-^

----------


## poufooh

وصلت سورة النساء =)

----------


## rajeyah

> و الله يجعلنا و اياكن من سعداء الدارين يا رب العالمين ..


الــلهم آمييين 

و انا متابعه قراءة و لله الحمد وصلت الجزء 22

و الله ييسر أمووورنا ان شاءالله و يرزقنا الجنة~

----------


## RoyalDeser

> الــلهم آمييين 
> 
> و انا متابعه قراءة و لله الحمد وصلت الجزء 22 
> و الله ييسر أمووورنا ان شاءالله و يرزقنا الجنة~

----------


## بنوته درام

السلام عليكم 

ادري اني يايه متأخره بس ماعليه 
سجلوني معاكم 

وان شاء الله ببدا القرآه بعد ما اطهر 
وان شاء الله يتقبل منا ربنا وتتحق كل امانينا

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مي تو وصلت الجزء 22

حي الله كل من سجل ويانا

----------


## malakmaroc

انا بسورة الانعام ادري تهاونت كتير خلال هالاسبوع بس تدرون سبحان الله هالاسبوع احس كاني بغبرة وبعالم تهوان غييير مرات احس نفسي بين الارض والسما بكترة التفكير والحزن وبرد بادن الله من اليوم اقرى القران لانو صج هو ربيع القلوووب

----------


## 3freetah

أأبا اكون معاكم .... بس شهر صعبة علي اشوي .. ابا احفظ القران مع التجويد .. والتجويد مش مشكلة بالنسبة لي .. بس الوقت عندي صعب اشوي .. شو اسوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

في جروب يحفظ في مدة أطول .. ؟؟؟؟

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا 23

ونتو

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اختي ملاك لا تتهاونين صدقيني امورج راح تتعدل ونفسيتج راح تتعدل ويا القران استمري حبوووو


اختي افروتو خخخ ماعليج خلج ويانا ويوم تختمين بشرينا فديتج

----------


## ام بناتي3

أنا بعد أبا انظم الكم مع أني داخلة متأخرة بس راح أحاول الحق وياكم ان شاء الله عادي

----------


## ام بناتي3

أنا بعد أبا انظم الكم مع أني داخلة متأخرة بس راح أحاول الحق وياكم ان شاء الله عادي

----------


## ام بناتي3

بس أبا اغير التوقيع ما اعرف كيف

----------


## علايـــــه

يزاج الله خير فديتج 
وان شاء الله بحاول التزم وياكم

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

الحمدلله حتى ترضى الحمدلله إذا رضيت الحمدلله بعد الرضى..


مواصله القرآءة وصلت للجزء الثامن سورة الأنعام
واحاول كثر مااروم اتمعن واقرى بتفكر ..

----------


## قـــــ ينزف ــلب

السلام عليكم 
يـــزاج الله خير
بشارك معاكم بالقروب
ان شاء الله

----------


## ميـــاسة

وانـــــــــــــــا معاااااااااااااااااااااااكم

تسلمين يالغاليه وفميزان حسناتج

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حي الله كل من انظم ويانا حياكم الله حبيباتي

----------


## bent_oboyah

يزاكم الله خير...صدق موضوع حلو و كله حماس...
وانا من اليوم وياكم..لازم نكون قريبين من ربنا لانه صدق الدنيا تلهينا..



بنات بقولكم شي...
استغفر الله انا بحكم اني موظفة ومن الااسبوع الياي يمكن اسجل في نادي رياضي فما عندي وقت وايد لاني بصراحة من فترة اقرى سورة البقرة و وقفت من اسبوعين يمكن لما يتني الدورة وكسلت وناوية ارد اقراها بس شو الافضل اواظب عالختمة احسن والا البقرة...؟ادري الاثنين احسن بس المشكلة الوقت...

----------


## al-jo0oharh

بنت ابووويه اترومين وانتي تسوين رياضه اتفجين سورة البقره وتسمعينها 

بس الختمه افضل لج حياتي لنج تقرين كتاب ربج كامل هب شي معين 


حياج الله ويانا عيوني

----------


## bent_oboyah

^
^
^

تسلمين الغالية الجوهرة..
انا اولردي اسمع سورة البقرة قبل لا ارقد تعودت...بس بعد كنت اقراها...
خلاص عيل ان شاءالله ببدا من اليوم اقرا الجزء الاول...

و الله يعينا على ذكره و شكره و حسن عبادته...

----------


## poufooh

الجزء السادس 

سورة المائدة

----------


## rajeyah

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اسمحولي خواتي من يومين ما دخلت المنتدى ><


و انا و لله الحمد و الشكر بديت ف الجزء 26


و الله يوفقنا يميع ان شاءالله و ييسرلنا اموووورنا و يرزقنا الجنه ^^~

----------


## bent_oboyah

صباح الخير...

الحمدلله بديت من امس و خلصت الجزء الأول...
شدوا الهمة بنات...

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

آلحمدلله 
يلآ بنآت شدو الهمه ..
آناا من اسبوع مادخلت عسب فترة امتحآنات الفاينل بسس الحمدلله عدت
آانا الحيين وصلت الجزء 11 
وآلله يوفقنآآ ..

----------


## RoyalDeser

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اسمحولي خواتي من يومين ما دخلت المنتدى >< 
> 
> و انا و لله الحمد و الشكر بديت ف الجزء 26 
> 
> و الله يوفقنا يميع ان شاءالله و ييسرلنا اموووورنا و يرزقنا الجنه ^^~


 

لااا غلتيني انا ف الخامس والعشرووون

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ 

انا ياني العذر الشرعي شكلي ما بلحق بس راح اكمل وبختم 

ترى اهم شي ان نختم ^^


يلا شدووو حيلكم حبيباتتي

----------


## rajeyah

ان شــــاء بنختم مره و ثنتين و ثلاث 

كلــه بأجره الحمد و الشكر لله 

الله يوفقنا و يرزقنا الجــــنـــــــــــــــــه ان شاءالله ..

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

الحمدالله قربت اختم ان شاء الله هاليييومين بختم

----------


## مس دانه

ويني انا عن قروبكم ؟؟توني ادري بالسالفه 
صح اني متاخره بس باذن الله ببدا من اليوم
والله يتقبل من الكل ان شاالله ويثبتنا على طاعته ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي 

كبريااااااااائي ماشاء الله عليييييييييييج 


شدي حيلج

----------


## rajeyah

دعاء ختم القرآن 

اللهم أرحمنى بالقرءان واجعله لى إماما ونورا وهدى ورحمة اللهم ذكرنى منه ما نسيت وعلمنى منه ما جهلت وارزقنى تلاوته آناء الليل وأطراف النهار وأجعله لى حجة يارب العالمين * اللهم أصلح لى دينى الذى هو عصمة أمرى وأصلح لى دنياى التى فيها معاشى وأصلح لى آخرتى التى فيها معادى وأجعل الحياة زيادة لى فى كل خير وأجعل الموت راحة لى من كل شر * اللهم أجعل خير عمرى آخره وخير عملى خواتمه وخير أيامى يوم ألقاك فيه * اللهم إنى أسألك عيشة هنية وميتة سوية ومرادا غير مخز ولافاضح * اللهم عنى أسألك خير المسألة وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير العلم وخير العمل وخير الثواب وخير الحياة وخير الممات وثبتنى وثقل موازينى وحقق امانى وأرفع درجاتى وتقبل صلاتى وأغفر لى خطيئاتى وأسألك العلا من الجنة * اللهم إنى أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والسلامة من كل إثم والغنيمة من كل بر والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار * اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا فى الامور كلها وأجرنا من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الأخرة * اللهم أقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغنا بها جنتك ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا من مصائب الدنيا ومتعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ماأحييتنا وأجعله الوارث منا وأجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا وأنصرنا على من عادانا ولا تجعل مصيبتنا فى ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا * اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا دينا إلا قضيته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والأخرة هى لك رضى إلا قضيتها ياأرحم الراحمين * ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الأخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه 




الحمدلله ختمت خواااتي~

الله ييسرلنا أمووورنا ان شاءالله ...


اللهم ارزقنا الجنة يآأرحم الراحمين.

----------


## فـز الخفـوق

الحمدلله ختمت ليلة الخميس ..

----------


## بنت مسندم

لا اله الا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين~
مستمرين الحمدالله رب العالمين ~

ولا تنسونا من دعوتكم~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

فزووووووووووووووووووووز مبروووووووووووووووك الختمه حبيبتي ماشاء الله علييييييييييييييييييييييييييج ماشاء الله 


عقباااااااااااااااااالي انا خواتي 


انا موقفه بسبب العذر الشرعي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> دعاء ختم القرآن 
> 
> اللهم أرحمنى بالقرءان واجعله لى إماما ونورا وهدى ورحمة اللهم ذكرنى منه ما نسيت وعلمنى منه ما جهلت وارزقنى تلاوته آناء الليل وأطراف النهار وأجعله لى حجة يارب العالمين * اللهم أصلح لى دينى الذى هو عصمة أمرى وأصلح لى دنياى التى فيها معاشى وأصلح لى آخرتى التى فيها معادى وأجعل الحياة زيادة لى فى كل خير وأجعل الموت راحة لى من كل شر * اللهم أجعل خير عمرى آخره وخير عملى خواتمه وخير أيامى يوم ألقاك فيه * اللهم إنى أسألك عيشة هنية وميتة سوية ومرادا غير مخز ولافاضح * اللهم عنى أسألك خير المسألة وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير العلم وخير العمل وخير الثواب وخير الحياة وخير الممات وثبتنى وثقل موازينى وحقق امانى وأرفع درجاتى وتقبل صلاتى وأغفر لى خطيئاتى وأسألك العلا من الجنة * اللهم إنى أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والسلامة من كل إثم والغنيمة من كل بر والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار * اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا فى الامور كلها وأجرنا من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الأخرة * اللهم أقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغنا بها جنتك ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا من مصائب الدنيا ومتعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ماأحييتنا وأجعله الوارث منا وأجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا وأنصرنا على من عادانا ولا تجعل مصيبتنا فى ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا * اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا دينا إلا قضيته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والأخرة هى لك رضى إلا قضيتها ياأرحم الراحمين * ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الأخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار 
> وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله ختمت خواااتي~
> ...


ماااااااااااااااااااشاااااااااااء الله الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك حيااااااااااااااااتي والله فرحتوووووووووووووني ماشاء الله مبرووووووووووووووووك فديتج

----------


## rajeyah

الله يبااااارك فييييييج فديييييييتج 

و ان شاءالله برّد أقرا مره ثانيه ~

عسى ربي ييسرلنا امرووووووووونا يميييييييييييع ان شاءالله

----------


## دانة الغربية

انا وصلت الجزء 22  :Smile:

----------


## الجوري90

انشالله ببدى معاكن من باجر بأذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## h.a7sas

جزاج الله خير
الصراحة شجعتوني اني انضم ويااكم 
وان شاء الله من اليوم ببدأ معاكم

----------


## al-jo0oharh

راجايه كملي حبي كملي 


حي الله كل من انظم

----------


## مها الشحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته خواتي الغاليات انا ان شاء الله راح اكون معاكم فهالقروب وجزاكي الله الف الف الف خير على هالموضوع الهادف ولكي الاجر ان شاء الله

----------


## أم سارونه~~

الحمد الله وصلت الجزء الخامس ^__^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللهم امين وياكن حبيباتي

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

صبااحكن الله بكل الخير يارب...

انا اليوم بستانف القرآه ان شاء الله وووقفت عند الجزء 16 وان شاء الل كل يوم بمر وبخبركم ..

فمان الله الله يرضى عليج جوجتي فديتج وعلى البنات يميع يارب

فمان اللهـ

----------


## bent_oboyah

السلام عليكم بنات...

الحمدلله بديت وياكم يوم الاربعاء و قريت الجزء الاول و الخميس الجزء الثاني...
وللأسف يوم الجمعة الفجر يتني الدورة و وقفت قراية وان شاءالله من تخلص بكمل...



موفقات^.^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مي تو يتني البرنسيسه خخخخ 

صحوووووب حياج الله يا عمري منوره فديتج

----------


## بنوته درام

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامي للكل 
اليوم خلصت من الدوره وان شاء الله ببدا بالقرأه اليوم 
ويزاج الله خير ع الموضوع الرائع والهادف ..~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حيااااااااااج الله حياتي

----------


## دانة الغربية

وصلت الجزء 23

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ماشاء الله الله يثبتكن

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

آلله يووفجكم ان شاءالله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

وياج يا قلبي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

رجعت لكم من جديد 


خلص العذر الشرعي 


انا واصله الجزء 23

----------


## بنوته درام

*سلامي للكل 

بديت القرايه

ووصلت حاليا الجزء 3*

----------


## بنت مسندم

الحمدالله رب العالمين مستمرين ~
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## T a L a

*الفكره وايد حلوه 

أنا الحين عندي الدوره أول ماتخلص ببدأ 

يزاج الله خيرررررر*

----------


## دانة الغربية

انا وصلت الجزء 26 ولله الحمد

البارحة يالسة افكر بالقروب وادعي لصاحبت الفكرة انهاا خلتنا نختم القرءان بداية السنة عسب تتبارك لنا باقي السنة 

الله يوفقج ويرزقج من واسع ابوابه

----------


## rajeyah

السلاااام علييكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شحاالكن خوااتي !

شحالج الغاليه الجووهره ؟

ان شاءالله الكل يكوون بخيير

و انا اوصلت الجزء الثالث الحمدلله من الختمه الثانيه

و قريبا بييني العذر الشرعي و بوقف و بستأنف قراءه من تخلص ان شاءالله ~

الله يحفظج ياختيه الجووهره و يرزقج ان شاءالله كل خييير و كل ما تتمنينه يااارب~

يااربي تثبتاا يميييع ان شاءالله ,,


الله يرزقنا يمييييع ما نتماااه ان شاءالله ~


يآ أرحم الراحمين ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين الخير و التوفيق و التيسير في امورهن~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييين حبيباتي الله لا يخليني منكم خواتي 

الله جمعنا بجناته مثل ما جمعنا على طاعته وختم كتابه الكريم هني 


احبكم في الله وحيياكم الله

----------


## دانة الغربية

امين يارب 

ان شاء الله يجمعنا بالجنة 

واحنا نحبج اكثر يالجوهرة 

الله يوفقج ويحقق امنياتج  :Smile:

----------


## الموج الثائر

*أنا بعد بشترك ويااااااااااااكم...

والله يوفقج كل وحدة ياااااااارب ويعطيها ع قد نيتها ....

قولوا آميــــــن..*

----------


## k&s

أنا حآابة أشترك معآااااكم،.

والله يرزق كل وحده بلي تبيه وفي ميزان حسنات صآحبة الفكرة،.

=)


وآاصلة الجزء 17 ورآاح أكمل،. وبعدهآ ابدء من يديد

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الجزء25 ولله الحمد 

حياكم الله حبيباتي منورين

----------


## bent_oboyah

الحمدلله اليوم خلصت الجزء الخامس...

----------


## poufooh

الجزء الثامن 
وبإذن الله بدخل الجزء التاسع

----------


## دانة الغربية

الحمدالله البارحة بالليل ختمت القرآن 

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم  :Smile:  




[ان شاء الله ببدأ اقرأ مرة ثانية

----------


## rajeyah

و نحن نحبج ختيه الجوووهره ،، و الله يجمعنا ويااج في جنات النعيم ان شاءالله ~

و انا خواتي اسمحوولي ياني العذر الشرعي و ان شاءالله بكمل عقب ما تخلص ^^~

و مبرووك ختيه دانه الغربيه ع الختمه ~


و ربي يرزقنا كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ان شاءالله ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> الحمدالله البارحة بالليل ختمت القرآن 
> 
> الله يتقبل منا ومنكم  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ان شاء الله ببدأ اقرأ مرة ثانية




مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وك

الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن 

والله انكم فرحتوني

----------


## دانة الغربية

الله يبارك فيكم 

وعقبالكم  :Smile:

----------


## bent_oboyah

مرحبا...
الحمدلله خلصت الجزء السادس...


دانة الغربية...مبروووووك الغالية عالختمة و ان شاءالله في ميزان حسناتج...

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

دآنه آلغربية ‏..‏ الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووك ‏‏^‏‏^‏

وعقبآلنآ ‏ :Smile: 

آنا وصلت الجزء 18 ..

----------


## T a L a

*أنا اليوم بديت الحمدلله ..

وخلصت الجزء الأول ..

*

----------


## bent_oboyah

صباح الانوار...

الحمدلله خلصت الجزء السابع^.^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

وصلت الجزء 26

لني مسخنه شوي هاليومين دعواتكم هالبرد ذبحنا^^

----------


## al-jo0oharh

وصلت 28

----------


## bent_oboyah

مرحبآآآآ...

الحمدلله خلصت الجزء الثامن^_^

----------


## bent_oboyah

مراآآآآحب...
وينكن بنات..؟عساكن بخير..


الحمدلله خلصت الجزء التـــاسع^^

----------


## bent_oboyah

ولازال الموضوع في سبات....
وينكم بنات شدوا الهمة...
الحمدلله خلصت الجزء العاشر...

----------


## bent_oboyah

صباحكم طاعة و مغفرة...

الحمدلله خلصت الجزء 11

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مرحبا بنات منشغله هاليومين وايد وايد وصلت الجزء 27

----------


## بنوته درام

وصلت الجزء 11
ان شاء الله الي الامام..~

----------


## RoyalDeser

انا ختمت من يومين الحمدالله

الجوهرة وينج سبقتج!
لووول

----------


## bent_oboyah

يزاكم الله خير..

الحمدلله خلصت الجزء 12

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا في الجزء الاخير ولله الحمد 

راح اختم اليوم او باجر 


والله مستانسه حدي 



رويال مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووك حبي 


ان شاء الله راح ابدي مره ثانيه من اول وجديد

----------


## فرحة عمر

بارك الله فيكم الغوالي
والله يقدرنا على حفظ وختم كتابه عز وجل

----------


## bent_oboyah

يزاكم الله خير..

الحمدلله خلصت الجزء 13

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مابقالي شي واختم 

كلللووووووووش>>>>الفرحه وما تسوي هههههههه

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ولله الحمد وفضضله 


ختمت القراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااان 


وان شاء الله راح ابدي من اول وجديد

----------


## T a L a

*الجوهره مبروووووووك وعقبالنا إن شاء الله ..

أنا واصله الجزء السابع ..*

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

وصلت للجزء الثاني والعشرين ..ولله الحمد..

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

الجوهرة الف الف مبروووووووك وعقبآلنآ ‏..

آنا وصلت الجزء واحد وعششرين ‏..

آللهم آعنآء على ذكرك وشكرك وحسسن عبآدتك..

----------


## k&s

انا خلصت 18 ... والسبب اني مرضت 

وربي يقويني إن شاء الله وأسأل الله لي ولكم الثبات 

وأن يشرح صدورنآا يآارب ..

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

> انا خلصت 18 ... والسبب اني مرضت 
> 
> وربي يقويني إن شاء الله وأسأل الله لي ولكم الثبات 
> 
> وأن يشرح صدورنآا يآارب ..




سلآمآآت غنآإتي مآ تشوفين ششر ‏..

آللهم آمييين ‏..

----------


## بنوته درام

مبروك الجوهره .. ونحن ان شاء الله في الطريق 

وانا وصلت الجزء السادس عشر ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يبارك فيكن خواتي ويثبتكن 


انا الحين بالجزء الاول بديت من اول ويديد والله يثبتنا ويثبتكم 



وين باجي البنات ؟؟

----------


## RoyalDeser

> الله يبارك فيكن خواتي ويثبتكن 
> 
> 
> انا الحين بالجزء الاول بديت من اول ويديد والله يثبتنا ويثبتكم 
> 
> 
> 
> وين باجي البنات ؟؟


 
مبرووك الختمة الاولي وعقبال الثانيه يارب


انا مظن ببدا مرة ثانيه لاني مشغولة

بس بحاول اقرا سورة البقرة وياسين كل ماتيسر وقت

----------


## αℓчακαн

الـــــــــسلام علـــــــــــيكم

وجااااان تشجعووووني وايد ههه

انا ويــــــــاكم والله يقدرنا

----------


## αℓчακαн

بس بغيت اقولكم انه انا بقراهم في قيام الليل ان شاء الله مب عقب كل صلاه 

 :Smile:

----------


## αℓчακαн

الحمد لله خلصت الجزء الاول  :Big Grin: 


يارب تيسر امووووووووورنا فكل شي

----------


## rajeyah

الــســلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شحالكن خواتي؟؟عساكن بخير؟؟

مبروووك فديتج الجووهره ع الختمه ^_^


اسمحلّي الغاليــات قطعت شوي عنكم،،

الحمدلله سرت العمره كمن يوم و رديت ^^،، ياربي لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك 
و ان شاءالله بكمل وياكم و الحين انا ف الجزء الخامس من الختمه الثانيه بس بعدني ماخلصته

و الله يجمعنا بكم في الجنان ان شاءالله 


اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك ~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيبااااااااااااااااااااتي


راااااجيه عمررررررررررررررررره مقبوووله حبيبتي 


ان شاء الله ماتكوني نسيتينا من دعواتج *^


انا بالجزء 3

ولله الحمد

----------


## همـسَ الشـَوق

الســــــــــــلام علــــــــــيكم ,, 

شحالج اختي ,, والله وفيج الخير ^ ^ 

انا أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا بشتررك ^ ^

----------


## مريـوم

_السلام عليكم 
ادري اني يايه متأخره بس ماعليه 
سجلوني معاكم 
راخ ابدا من اليوم
وان شاء الله يتقبل منا ربنا وتتحق كل امانينا_

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله ويانا يالغاليات

----------


## αℓчακαн

الحمد لله ببدا بالجزء الرابع من باجر 

في اصداء لأخبار حلوه دعوااااااتكم  :Big Grin:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

> الحمد لله ببدا بالجزء الرابع من باجر 
> 
> في اصداء لأخبار حلوه دعوااااااتكم


ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يفرح قلبج دوم ويسر امورج ان شاء الله حبيبتي 



انا بالجزء 3

----------


## Little Steps

يزاكن الله خير خواتي 
تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## قـــــ ينزف ــلب

السلام عليكم
وصلت الجزء 26

----------


## αℓчακαн

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يفرح قلبج دوم ويسر امورج ان شاء الله حبيبتي 
> 
> 
> 
> انا بالجزء 3


تسلمين يزاج الله خير جميع ان شاء الله 

انا خلصت الجزء الخامس الحمد لله

----------


## أحلى بنوتة99

صباح الخير

شحالكن؟؟
انا ابا ويااااااكــــــــــن  :Smile: 
بصراحه ماقرى وااااااااااايد  :Frown:  
يلاااا من اليوم ببدأ ان شاءالله
الله يثبتنا ع طاعته 
وتسلمين يالجوهره ف ميزان حسناتج  :Smile:

----------


## يتيمة أبوووها

انا بشارك انشاء الله معاكم بس احين ما اقدر امسك المصحف والاب ما اقدر ايلس عليه وايد بس من اخلص ع طول ببدا معاكم 
وانا بختمه ف 7 ايام انشاء الله

----------


## فخاري

انا ختمته مره فشهر 1 والحين فالختمه الثانية وصلت الجزء الرابع

----------


## كلـــي ولـــه

جزاج الله الف خير 
الله يثبتنا انشالله ويزيدنا حباً فالاسلام

----------


## rajeyah

> راااااجيه عمررررررررررررررررره مقبوووله حبيبتي 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله ماتكوني نسيتينا من دعواتج *^
> 
> 
> انا بالجزء 3
> 
> ولله الحمد


منا و منكم صااالح الاعماال يالغاليه ^_^

لاا أكييد ما نسيييتكم ^^ الحمدلله 

و انا الحيين خلصت الجزء السابع و ببدا ف الجزء الثامن ان شاءالله 

الله يثبتنا ان شاءالله و يحفظنا من كل شر يميييييع يآرب~

----------


## Rosalyn

وأنا بعد أبا أشآآرك إذا ممكن

وآآيد حلووه الفكــــره

وصلت الجزء الثالث
إن شاء الله اليوم أخلص الراابع

----------


## بنوته درام

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامي للكل 
رجعت لكم بعد الاجازه الشهريه 
وتقبل الله من كل الي ختم 
ووصلت اليوم الجزء السابع عاشر ..~

----------


## Queens UAE

آللهم آعنآء على ذكرك وشكرك وحسسن عبآدتك..

----------


## malakmaroc

اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك

----------


## شييخة

هيه صدقتي اختي 
انا الحمدالله اقرى يوميا كمية محدودة 
ومن اليوم انا وياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله انا موقفه هالفتره لن عندي عذر شرعي

----------


## malakmaroc

متاااابعة وياكم ويارب يجمعنا بالفردوس الاعلى يارب 
بقوم اصلي المغربي واقرا 
دعواتكم بنات لي انو ربنا يعيني على قيام الليل لاني شوي مقصرة

----------


## rajeyah

مررحبا بنااااات 

اممم انشغلت شوي هاليوومين ><

و اليوم بديت ف الجزء العاشر ~


يآآآرب تثبتنا يميع ان شاءالله 


اللهم ارزقني و ارزق ختيه الجووهره و ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين الخير و ارزقنا ما نتمناه عاجلا غير آجل ياذا الجلال و الاكرآم~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ملاك استمري حبي وراح تتشجعين ويانا 

راجيا اللهم امين تسلمين عالدعا الحلو بعد عمري

----------


## T a L a

*
مرحبـآ 

وصلت الجزء الثامن عشر 

والله ييسر أموري إن شـآء الله ..*

----------


## بنوته درام

سلامي للكل 
والي الامام للجميع 
ووصلت الجزء العشري ..~

----------


## softqueen

وانا وياكم باذن الله

----------


## قـــــ ينزف ــلب

وصلت الجزء 30

----------


## يتيمة أبوووها

انا وصلت الجزء الرابع 

الله ييسر امورنا يارب

----------


## rajeyah

اسمحووولي الغوآلي

العذر الشرعي وصل ><

بستأنف ان شاءالله بعد ما يخلص العذر~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هلا حبيباتي رديت لكن من بعد العذر الشرعي ^^



انا وصلت الجزء 4 


وحي الله كل من انظم ويانا 

بس عندي سؤال ماشاء الله صورة الشعار مال ا لموضوع اللي بالتوقيع كلكن ظاهره لكن الا انا >< كل ما احطها تطلع لي مكانها علامة اكس><

----------


## ملكة الغربة

ان شاء الله انا معكم

----------


## أم عمرآان

الله اتحمست 

خسااااره ما شفت الموضوع قبل !!


يالله يالله وياكم انا 


قولولي شو اسوي ؟؟

و يزاج الله خير أختي على الطرح و الموضوع

----------


## T a L a

*أم عمران

إقري الصفحه الأولى بتعرفين ..

أنا الحين واصله الجزء العشرين ..*

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ماشاء الله تالا عقبال الختمه ياربي

----------


## بنوته درام

هلا بنات 
وحيا الله بكل من انضم من يديد 
وانا الحين وصلت 
الجزءال24 
وعقبال الختمه .. ويتحقق الي في بالي وبال كل وحده مشتركه وينا ..~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الهم امين حبيباتي 



انا بالجزء 10

----------


## حنين2010

صدقتي اختي 
انا الحمدالله اقرى يوميا كمية محدودة 
ومن اليوم انا وياكم ان شاء الله
بس وصلت الجزء الثامن عشر

----------


## rajeyah

*
مررحباا الغواالي الحمدلله بستأنف القرآءة ^___^

خلص العذر الشرررعي و لله الحمد 

و انا في بداية الجزء 11

انا و ختيه الجووهره مع بعض ما شاءالله ^_^

و ان شاءالله نختم جريب،،

و الله يوفقنا و يرزقنا الخيير يميييع ان شاءالله يا خواتي ~

*

----------


## شييخة

اممممم انا وصلت جزء 25 ان شاء الله اختمه وابد مره ثانية 

يلالالالا بنااااااات

----------


## فديت طاريك

انشالله بنضم للقرووووووووووووووب وياكم  :Smile:  ودعواتكم لي بالاستمرارية والثبات 

وجزاكن الله الف خير على هالقروووووووووووووب النايس .

----------


## al-jo0oharh

حياكم الله حبيباتي 


الجزء 11 


اللهم امين راجيه

----------


## أم سارونه~~

الحمد الله وصلت جزء ثلاثين و قريب بخلص
^^

----------


## ايمان 7

الحمدلله انا دوم اقرا القرآن الحمد لله توفيق من رب العالمين ولي ورد يومي ماودره وانا الحين في الجزء ال24
وان شاء الله انا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

ماشاء الله عليكم ..

الله يوفقكن خوااااااتي الغاليات ..

انا ولله الحمد وصلت للجزء التاسع والعشرون بس احس هالأيام متكاسله وااايد كنت اقرى عقب كل صلاة صفحتين واحيان اقرى من بين الصلوات ,بس هاليومين انجلب روتيني ...

----------


## T a L a

*مرحبـآ ..

خلصت العذر الشرعي أمس ..

والحين وآصله الجزء الرابع والعشرون ..*

----------


## بنوته درام

مرحبا للجميع
باركولي اليوم ختمت 
وعقبالكم ان شاء الله 
وارح ابد بالختمه الثانيه الليله ان شاء الله
ادعولي بنات ان الله يحقق الي فبالي وبال كل القروب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووك بنوته 


الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووك



انا الجزء12

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

مبروؤوؤوك بنوته عقبآآآآآآآآلي وعقبآآل آلكل ^^



بناااااااااااات دعوااتكم لاخووي بالشفاااااااااااااااااء 





‏اللهم اشفي أحمد شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار . 
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين.. 
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين

----------


## al-jo0oharh

الله يشفي اخوج ام خلوفي ويبعد عنه الشر اللهم امين ويقر عيونكم بشوفته سالم معافى

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

دعآء ختمـ القرآن  ....*



،،*




اللهم أرحمنى بالقرءان واجعله لى إماما ونورا وهدى ورحمة اللهم ذكرنى منه ما نسيت وعلمنى منه ما جهلت وارزقنى تلاوته آناء الليل وأطراف النهار وأجعله لى حجة يارب العالمين * اللهم أصلح لى دينى الذى هو عصمة أمرى وأصلح لى دنياى التى فيها معاشى وأصلح لى آخرتى التى فيها معادى وأجعل الحياة زيادة لى فى كل خير وأجعل الموت راحة لى من كل شر * اللهم أجعل خير عمرى آخره وخير عملى خواتمه وخير أيامى يوم ألقاك فيه * اللهم إنى أسألك عيشة هنية وميتة سوية ومرادا غير مخز ولافاضح * اللهم عنى أسألك خير المسألة وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير العلم وخير العمل وخير الثواب وخير الحياة وخير الممات وثبتنى وثقل موازينى وحقق امانى وأرفع درجاتى وتقبل صلاتى وأغفر لى خطيئاتى وأسألك العلا من الجنة * اللهم إنى أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والسلامة من كل إثم والغنيمة من كل بر والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار * اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا فى الامور كلها وأجرنا من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الأخرة * اللهم أقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغنا بها جنتك ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا من مصائب الدنيا ومتعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ماأحييتنا وأجعله الوارث منا وأجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا وأنصرنا على من عادانا ولا تجعل مصيبتنا فى ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا * اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا دينا إلا قضيته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والأخرة هى لك رضى إلا قضيتها ياأرحم الراحمين * ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الأخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار 
وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه 
الأخيار وسلم تسليما كثيراً.

الحمدلله ختمت اليوم وإن شاء الله الليلة ببدآ بالختمة الثانية...

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مبروووووووووووووووووووك الختمه حبيبتي 


الله يتقبل منج يارب 



بالتوفيج

----------


## بنوته درام

مبروووووووووك الختمه وعقبال البجيه ان شاء الله 
وانا الحين وصلت الجزء الرابع من الختمه الثانيه 
والله ييسر كل مايتمناه بنات القروب 
وبنات المنتدى وصاحبه الموضع .. يااااارب ~

----------


## rajeyah

مبروووووك الغوآلي ع الختمه و عقبال البقيّه ~

و انا اذا الله قدّرني ان شاءالله ببدأ اليوم ف الجزء 19 ^_^

الله يرزقنا يمييع كل ما نتمناااه ان شاءالله عاجل غير آجل ~

----------


## T a L a

*الحمدلله اليوم ختمت القرآن ..

عقبـآلكم بنــآت ..

وأكيــد ببدأ مره ثـآنيه ..*

----------


## bebe2011

الله يوفقكم .. 

ويزاج الله خير ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك تالا مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


الله يتقبل منج يارب



انا 17

----------


## يتيمة أبوووها

مبرووووك بنات اللي ختموا القرىن والله ييسر اموركن 
انا وصلت الجزء السابع وحين احفظ جزئين من القرآن عندي تسميع وانشاءالله يارب اختمه

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يااااااااااااارب حياتي 



18

----------


## ساره خالد

جزاج الله خير

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

وصلت للجزء الثامن ولله الحمدلله..

----------


## ام فطامين

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## بنوته درام

السلام عليكم 
رجعت بعد انقطاع بسبب العذر الشرعي 
وواصله حتى الان الجزء السابع ..

----------


## T a L a

*الله يبارك فيكم ..

والحين بديت مره ثانيه ووصلت الجزء الخامس*

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

اب


اب

اب

----------


## rajeyah

ويــــــــن الحمـــــــــاآآآآٍس خواتي ~~

انا حاليا ف بداية الجزء 24 من الختمة الثانيه 


الله ييسرلنا يمييييييييييييع ان شاءالله أمووورنا عاجلا غير آجل بإذن الله ~

----------


## al-jo0oharh

انا عندي العذر حاليا 


بالتوفيج حبيباتي

----------


## rajeyah

> انا عندي العذر حاليا 
> 
> 
> بالتوفيج حبيباتي


 و انا كذلك ><

بالتوفيج الغوالي~

----------


## مسك الجنآن~

اشحااااالكم خواااااتي ؟؟؟


عسآكم بخير وسهاله..^_________^...




انا الحينه وصلت الجزء 12 الحمدلله..


والحمدلله احس من بديت آقرى القرآن بصورة مستمرة 

وااايد أمور اتسهلت في حياااتي وااايد اشياااء توفقت فيها بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى..

الحمدلله رب العالمين حمدا كثيرا والله أكبر كبيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا..

يزااج الله الف خير خيتي { الجوهرة } على تشجيعج وعلى هالمبادرة الطيبة 



جعله في ميزان حسناااتج يااارب..

وبالتوفيق خواااااتي ...

*::*




*ربي إني لمأ أنزلت إليه من خير فقير..*



*اللهم إني استعففت فأغنني من فضلك..*





* وأغنني بحلالك عن حرامك ..*



*وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ..*



وبفضلك عمن سواك..



اللهم اني أسألك بأني أشهد انك انت الله الواحد الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد 

أقض حاجتي وآنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي وهب لي من لدنك رفيقا صالحا

كي نذكرك كثيرا ونسبحك كثير فأنت بنا بصيرا 



اللهمـ أمييييين...


في داعة الله...

----------


## al-jo0oharh

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يوفقج حبيبتي 
دووووووووووووووم يارب انا ختمت للمره الثانه قبل امس


بس انشغلت


الله يثبتنا يارب

----------


## rajeyah

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاااته 

شحالكن الغآليات ؟!

اسمحلي انشغلت هالفتره حبتين 

و رجعت لكم مره ثاانيه 

الحمدلله ختمت للمره الثاااانيه ، الله يوفقج ختيه الجوووهره و يرزقج ان شاءالله من خيره ^_^

الله يثبتنا يميييييييييع ان شاءالله و يرزقنا كل ما نتمنااااااااه عآآآآجل غيــر آآآجل 

اللهم آميــــــــــــــن~

----------


## ساره خالد

فوووووق

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هلا بنات وين الحماس 

انا ختمت الفتره اللي راحت للمره 2

والحين بديت من اول وجديد 

وصلت الجزء 4



الله يثبتني يارب ويثبتكم

----------


## malakmaroc

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## معلمة طفشانة

يزاج الله خير خيتي { الجوهرة } على هالمبادرة الطيبة 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج يارب..

----------


## زينة البيت

جزاكم الله كل خير حبيباتي...
أنا أول مرة أشوف الموضوع، وحبيت اشترك معاكم..وأصلاً بادية في ختمة وأنا اليوم في الجزء السابع...
اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك...

----------


## اعشقج يا داري

انا الحمدالله قبل اسبوع ختمته  :Smile:  ولله الحمد 
حبيني ع راسي < خلاص ردي مكانج حبج ربج  :Big Grin:  انا وايد عايشه الدور ههههه

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------

